# Show Me Your BB Shooters!



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Just saw a post by ConnorA333 and it got me thinking. I'm mostly shooting BB's on a homemade frame, but I know there are dedicated rigs that are commercially made as well. If you shoot BB's, show us what sort of frames you're using! Commercial or self made! Pictured below I've got two Gherkin Gappers and an Altorus all rigged up for BB sharpshooting.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is my setup: a Chinese stainless steel "Alashan" slingshot with GZK bands cut for .177 BB's.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

My dedicated BB frame is a 3D printed frame I acquired in a trade with @Jacoza, banded with #64 Alliance Sterling office rubber and an Ali-Express pouch. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Richnewm- stabilized teak
Kawkan- osage orange natty
J5 & me- maple deck & bamboo scales
Dragon Master design by me- Tn Hickory and 100 year old TN cherry

I carry one or all of these daily. BB's rule. Shoot anywhere it is safe to do so...and quietly.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Richnewm- stabilized teak
> Kawkan- osage orange natty
> J5 & me- maple deck & bamboo scales
> Dragon Master design by me- Tn Hickory and 100 year old TN cherry
> ...


 Cool looking frames Pat! I always like seeing the unique frames members have made or found. Nothing better than being able to quietly take a couple pot shots at something and not worry about breaking windows or shooting out eyes with richochets! Only thing I like better for urban plinking is clay, but it's definitely a little pricier.


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

Right now I only have one BB shooter....BUT....I am working on *more!!* :wave:


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I will shoot bbs with any of my smaller frames, but I did just finish up this one as a dedicated bb frame.








Here are a couple of the frames that I use for bbs a lot.
















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I shoot bbs from several commercial and homemade/natural forks. I will have to take some pics later after work.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Richnewm- stabilized teak
> ...


I love clay ammo, too. The DM Y Pocket Shooter is my clay flip. I love the sound when you hit a walnut, hickory nut, or pine cone. Also guard rails.. Ting!

PS- I love the flips in this post! It's like .177 is the caliber of creativity.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Old Iowan said:


> Right now I only have one BB shooter....BUT....I am working on *more!!* :wave:


I'm a big admirer of that frame Old Iowan! Make sure to post any new stuff you come up with.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

MIsling said:


> I will shoot bbs with any of my smaller frames, but I did just finish up this one as a dedicated bb frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first wood frame is gorgeous!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


I favor light poles and guard rails as well! Nothing quite so satisfying as hearing that metal 'PING!'.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Here are a few that are currently banded for .177 bbs, but pretty much all my frames have been rigged for them at some point. I'm a big bb and clay fan!

SS jellybean
Oak natural
Holly guppy from Mr. Brooks
SS deadringer


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice, Slingdude.

Deadringer is sweet.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*More than half my 'store boughts' are rigged with 1632 so I consider them enduros - good for .177 or quarters. For style smiles, I'd consider these 2 as my dedicated BB shooters. The mini Antelope can be a bit erratic, tho it might be the guy on the end of it. *


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Here are a few that are currently banded for .177 bbs, but pretty much all my frames have been rigged for them at some point. I'm a big bb and clay fan!
> 
> SS jellybean
> Oak natural
> ...


Very nice! I've eyed both the jellybean and deadringer before. Which do you recommend for larger hands? I liked the Jellybeans design but I've never shot with those types of attachments before.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *More than half my 'store boughts' are rigged with 1632 so I consider them enduros - good for .177 or quarters. For style smiles, I'd consider these 2 as my dedicated BB shooters. The mini Antelope can be a bit erratic, tho it might be the guy on the end of it. *


Those are sharp little frames! I like the bead work on the mine Antelope quite a bit. It looks like that also might help with getting a secure grip on the frame.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few that are currently banded for .177 bbs, but pretty much all my frames have been rigged for them at some point. I'm a big bb and clay fan!
> ...


I'd probably go with the jellybean if you have larger hands. But the deadringer is a great frame, it's just smaller. It took a little while for me and the jellybean to get along, but now that we do, it's one of my most used commercial frames. It's darn near a perfect bb frame for me, but I've read a lot of people saying that they never found a comfortable hold with it. The occularis attachment isn't bad once you get the hang of it. Nothing to be scared of. It actually makes band changes and adjustments quite simple. I am a big fan of switching the 7/16 steel bearings in the plugs for plastic ones, really changes the balance and feel of the slingshot. HDPE frames like this are very light and the steel bearings in the plugs made the balance feel weird to me, very top heavy. I've got a whole lot of the white plastic 7/16 bearings so let me know if you get a jellybean and I'll send you a couple sets.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *More than half my 'store boughts' are rigged with 1632 so I consider them enduros - good for .177 or quarters. For style smiles, I'd consider these 2 as my dedicated BB shooters. The mini Antelope can be a bit erratic, tho it might be the guy on the end of it. *


I, too, use 1/4" (6mm) in my bb shooters when I more punch or to be able to where I am hitting without walking up to the target.

Indig that little aluminum flip ans that bead work is very styling.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> > I will shoot bbs with any of my smaller frames, but I did just finish up this one as a dedicated bb frame.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *More than half my 'store boughts' are rigged with 1632 so I consider them enduros - good for .177 or quarters. For style smiles, I'd consider these 2 as my dedicated BB shooters. The mini Antelope can be a bit erratic, tho it might be the guy on the end of it. *
> ...


*Thanx. You nailed it - at first glance, I thought the bead tail was just decorative but soon realized it's a flexible handle extension that's very effective. The pinky lanyard on the Gnat does the same thing, extending and stabilizing the grip.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > SLINGDUDE said:
> ...


*Totally agree SLINGDUDE - I use 7/16 POM bearings in all my Ocularis frames bc the top heavy feel bugs me. The POM bearings are about 1/6 the weight of steel and definitely perfect the balance.*

*Bean Flip posted a pic a while back showing just how much you should choke up on the little J.Bean ... really a unique, low fork design that's quite accurate for me. *


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyLikesIt said:
> ...


I'll have to go look for that pic from BF to see how he holds the frame. I use a pretty low hold as well. Once i found that sweet spot everything clicked and it's quite accurate for me too! Really glad i didn't give up on it.

The angle of the last picture and the fact that im holding the pouch in my teeth make the bands look closer to my hand than they are in a normal shooting position.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > SLINGDUDE said:
> ...


*Scroll down to pic -*

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/55641-jelly-bean-video/


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > SLINGDUDE said:
> ...


Hey, that looks about my size! That's how I like to grip my BB shooters, so maybe the Deadringer would be a little too small for me.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


Thanks for the link! Looks like we have a similar hold on this little beast, except that I usually don't use the pinky hole.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


Really can't go wrong with either. The deadringer is definitely smaller in size, but I can hold both comfortably and they both shoot well.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have to many bb shooters but here couple my favourite ones


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

here are some of mine,i have the SS Deadringer and a jelly bean [but cant find the pics,so i will take more and post later] i modded the handle on the deadringer with a champagne cork and its a good shooter now for big hands,the jellybean is nice also once you find your *grip* on it


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Port boy said:


> I have to many bb shooters but here couple my favourite ones


Those are sharp! Is that an altoid sized Mule?!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skarrd said:


> here are some of mine,i have the SS Deadringer and a jelly bean [but cant find the pics,so i will take more and post later] i modded the handle on the deadringer with a champagne cork and its a good shooter now for big hands,the jellybean is nice also once you find your *grip* on it


Great looking frames Skarrd! I really like that one in the second photo with blue bands. Is there an existing template for that one, or was it something you came up with?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

This is my favorite frame for small ammo. a cedar tri-grip straight from Arkansas. I mainly shoot 1/4 steel with it, but .177 bbs go like stink with these gen 3 precise bands.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > here are some of mine,i have the SS Deadringer and a jelly bean [but cant find the pics,so i will take more and post later] i modded the handle on the deadringer with a champagne cork and its a good shooter now for big hands,the jellybean is nice also once you find your *grip* on it
> ...


I don't have a template for it,kinda spur of the moment design [from a wooden spoon] I was playing with started out as a PFS and became a small gapper and if you want to PM me I will send it to you


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

here is my SS Deadringer,cant find my Jelly bean,it may be at my daughters house,my grandaughter liked that one as well as my/her torque.lol


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skarrd said:


> here is my SS Deadringer,cant find my Jelly bean,it may be at my daughters house,my grandaughter liked that one as well as my/her torque.lol


I like how you made the palm swell out of a cork. Really nice way to fill out the hand! And I'll certainly PM you about that little gapper


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > I have to many bb shooters but here couple my favourite ones
> ...


ya that's a mini mule bud fits In the can u like ?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Port boy said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


Oh yeah! I've always loved the look of that frame, but it's rare to see something that pretty fit in a package that small. I'm loving all these collections! I feel like there should be a photo gallery of just everyone's different frames. It's crazy how much variety there is.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Just finished this one up (Build along in the homemade section). Has a slightly weaker fork due to some punky wood, so I made it a dedicated BB shooter. I will be using it mostly with 1/4" steel though. Banded with 1/4" straight .55 usopp.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> Just finished this one up (Build along in the homemade section). Has a slightly weaker fork due to some punky wood, so I made it a dedicated BB shooter. I will be using it mostly with 1/4" steel though. Banded with 1/4" straight .55 usopp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quality looking frame there!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Stole this idea fro Old Iowan,looked like something i needed to add to my BB shooter collection


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skarrd said:


> Stole this idea fro Old Iowan,looked like something i needed to add to my BB shooter collection


That looks great! Did you use a coat hanger for the wire?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

This is my "go to" used everyday PFS .177plinker BB shooter,i mention often on here. It was sent to me by Northerner many years back now. I doubt he would have guessed id use it as much as i do,or that i would still have it for that matter. It was cut from a cutting board he told me.

In the picture its shown banded up for .177 all the way to 3/8th. I have bands cut for larger stuff as well. I also shoot quite alot of pea gravel with it, as some of the trails i go plinking on are covered with pea gravel for walking traction. Pea gravel is 1/4" and smaller rocks for those who might call it something else. I have some 3/8 clay balls i made up in for it as well.

I haven't put a pic. on here in a while if ever so hope this works. Im not exactly computer savvy.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

reset said:


> This is my "go to" used everyday PFS .177plinker BB shooter,i mention often on here. It was sent to me by Northerner many years back now. I doubt he would have guessed id use it as much as i do,or that i would still have it for that matter. It was cut from a cutting board he told me.
> 
> In the picture its shown banded up for .177 all the way to 3/8th. I have bands cut for larger stuff as well. I also shoot quite alot of pea gravel with it, as some of the trails i go plinking on are covered with pea gravel for walking traction. Pea gravel is 1/4" and smaller rocks for those who might call it something else. I have some 3/8 clay balls i made up in for it as well.
> 
> I haven't put a pic. on here in a while if ever so hope this works. Im not exactly computer savvy.


That's a great looking little frame! I think one of the best things about shooting .177 BB's is the ease of carrying. A simple little board cut frame, a handful of BB's, and you've got an afternoon of fun all tucked into your back pocket and no-one's the wiser!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've already shared this one elsewhere on the forum, but it's my newest BB shooter. I've never tried using eye-rings before, but so far they've been working out. It seems similar to using Chinese frames, you just need to be a little more careful about where you'r bands are resting on the rings. I call it 'Natty Fat Stacks'.

I also threw together a couple eye hooks and bands on a little fork to make a wishbone style BB shooter spur of the moment. The nice thing about these light band-rigs is that you don't have to worry too much about frame integrity. You're free to make something small and whimsical without worrying about stuff breaking apart. Perfect example is that frame Old Iowan made and Skarrd replicated!


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

skarrd said:


> Stole this idea fro Old Iowan,looked like something i needed to add to my BB shooter collection


I LLLLLIKE IT!! I've about got a different BB shooter almost done and will hope to post it ASAP - Keep up the good work!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

skarrd said:


> here is my SS Deadringer,cant find my Jelly bean,it may be at my daughters house,my grandaughter liked that one as well as my/her torque.lol


I used this to model my custom LBS and Y Pocket Shooter...a round foregrip is superior to a pinkie hole in my opinion. And it allows a better tilt/flip on the actual shooting part

I love this post!

Now where my wire cutters?


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

Here's my latest BB Shooter - Handle is *STABILIZED* Curly Maple!! We have LOTS of acorns that I'm going to shoot....IMHO NO, they are not accurate....Kinda like shooting knuckle balls....But OH so fun to watch them fly!!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

O



Old Iowan said:


> Here's my latest BB Shooter - Handle is *STABILIZED* Curly Maple!! We have LOTS of acorns that I'm going to shoot....IMHO NO, they are not accurate....Kinda like shooting knuckle balls....But OH so fun to watch them fly!!


Oh man! That is a sweet looking shooter! I think I've asked you this before, but what kind of wire are you using for your frame? It's got a vintage old school look. Really sweet.


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

MikeyLikesIt = "Oh man! That is a sweet looking shooter! I think I've asked you this before, but what kind of wire are you using for your frame?"

I use some 1/8" pin stock I had left over from knife making projects...brass, German Silver & aluminum - I used to buy 3/32" & 1/8" plain welding rod and that works as well - When I get some I plan on making some using #9 wire as used in fence building - Hope this helps!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

actually it was a 1/8 in wire from a yard sign that people put along the side of the road to advertize their buisnesses,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i usually use them in my catchbox to hang things off of


----------

